# From this to this



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

I love it when I can make something from what everyone else calls junk.
STARTED WITH THIS

CREATED THIS


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

Love it! I love pallets...because I love anything that's free.


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Isn't it great to be able to "see" what can be done with basically nothing. Great work!


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

That looks great. I especially like the design of the back. Looks much more comfortable than the original style.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Good job.


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Lovely! Where did you get the sides? Reclaimed or bought new?


----------



## D-BOONE (Feb 9, 2016)

The sides were Reclaimed salvage


----------



## willowworker (Dec 4, 2010)

very, very nice!


----------

